# Osteoplasty in hip procedure



## denarh40 (Apr 29, 2010)

Please review and help with coding this hip procedure. Op note states:...The degenerative labrum was debrided back to a stable border.  Small capsulotomy was performed with a shaver anteriorly.  Fluoroscopy also was brought in to verify the position of the anteriour superior acetabular spur.  The 4mm bur was then brought in from the anteror portal and an osteoplasty was performed. This was verified with the use of fluoroscopy.  The electrocautery was then brought into the joint and hemostasis was achieved, etc.

I would code this with 29862 and do I add 29999 for the osteoplasty and supply a comparable procedure code?  

Thanks for any help you can offer!


----------



## lchristy (Apr 29, 2010)

yes, you would code the unlisted arthroscopy code 29999 for the arthroscopic osteoplasty of either femoral head and neck or acetabuloplasty. if both are done then you would code both.


----------



## denarh40 (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks for confirming that for me!  I asked the doctor for a comparable procedure/code for this and he gave me 27120 but the CDR description of that code sounds like far more than what was in the op note.  I offered him possible codes of 27070 or 27071.  Am I right? 

Thanks!
Dena
CPC


----------

